# back-up light wiring



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

`65 GTO with the back-up light option that don`t work, the lights are in the bumper and wires are going to them, but where is the reverse light switch?? There`s nothing on the 4-speed and no switch on the shifter....what turns on the back-up lights??


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

There is a switch and bracket attached to the tranny right by the reverse shift lever. If yours is missing, it's part number R154D from Ames at $57.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks lars, as mentioned in my other thread, I have the car all ripped apart including the motor and tranny removed for fresh paint ...I didn`t see any wire harness under the car at the tranny to tie into. Where should the switch hook-up to the cars wiring harness?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The backup light harness comes out of the firewall through a grommet and runs back to the switch on the tranny. Since the lights were an option, the harness is a stand-alone harness not wrapped into the main harness.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, I bought the switch, switch bracket, wire harness extention, could someone show a pic of how it should be installed? And are there any links or rods or springs between the switch and the rev rod/lever?
Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This is a picture of a 64, the switch was the same on both years. Only difference was 65 used extra hardware to retain the rods to the transmission,

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3736/p1010005fq1.jpg

EDIT; that's a sh!++y picture, I'll see if I can get a better shot


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks like the bracket mounts to the rear and lower bolt holes on the side cover of the tranny. What goes between the switch and the rev shift rod?? And where does the extention harness pass thru the firewall, and get plugged into the cars harness at?
Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Best I can tell, there is a linkage that goes from the reverse lever (which connects to the transmission) just above the reverse rod (should be a hole in the lever) and connects to the switch. 

Extension harness? What connects to the extension harness?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

as far as I know, the extention harness goes between the switch and the dash harness. The wires on the switch are like 32" long, and the extention harness is like about 34".


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would suggest removing the console and the drivers seat, bring the wires through the tranny tunnel by the shifter hump. The wire harness going to the rear lights should be under the drivers seat, check and see if there is a wire in that harness for the B/U lights and make the connection under the seat. The schematics for 66 show the wire colors are dk green for the fused + feed and light green going to the lights. 

I personally would not like wires running under the car from the firewall to the B/U switch. I believe the 4 speed b/u lights for 66 and newer are included in the console wiring harness. You should be able to find a positive wire feeding the console lamps to feed the b/u switch.

Good luck


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can see that under the seat wire harness in the shot in this post.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/trunk-pan-replacement-14451/index2.html#post131018
There is no connecter to plug anything in under the seat, it`s all sealed up. I have the councel, but not the councel wiring harness, so I have no working lights in there. It must plug in under the dash somewere, when I find it I`ll report back were it is.
Thanks again for all your help 05GTO!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The extension harness plugs in right next to the steering column. I ran the switch wires right along the speedo cable and through the same grommet. Made a linkage rod out of some heavy duty mechanics wire, and it works sweet!! It`s the first time I`ve seen them work in 14 yrs! 
Thanks 05GTO !


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Rukee said:


> The extension harness plugs in right next to the steering column. I ran the switch wires right along the speedo cable and through the same grommet. Made a linkage rod out of some heavy duty mechanics wire, and it works sweet!! It`s the first time I`ve seen them work in 14 yrs!
> Thanks 05GTO !


Hey Rukee, you wouldn't have any pic's of this would you. I just got the switch and wiring harness and want to connect under the dash, but can't see where it connects. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Joe.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The plug has 2 green wires.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is how the switch sits for a '66. Sorry, but I don't have '65 examples.
I hope they are close to the same.

Good luck.

EDIT: I just realized this topic was written in '07. Here's the photos anyways for anyone who may need them-


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Rukee said:


> The plug has 2 green wires.


Thanks Rukee, it's very appreciated.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

MaL said:


> Here is how the switch sits for a '66. Sorry, but I don't have '65 examples.
> I hope they are close to the same.
> 
> Good luck.
> ...


Thanks Mal, the pic's are helpful. I have my motor and tranny out right now, so it was a good time to install the harness. The pic's also help with the switch mounting as well. Cheers.

Joe.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Just went through this on my 66... I ended up buying the "universal" switch from AMES, which works ok. What is strange on my car is that the 2 green wire harness shown above did not have power, nor did either one run back to the lights! However, I found the proper green wires on a wide connector (along with orange and a couple of others) just above the steering shaft. I rigged a couple of spade connnectors to these, and also ran the wires along my speedo cable. It works!

Next winters project will be to replace my under dash harness with new, so will get that mess taken care of eventually...  Funny I am talking about next winters project, as I look out the window and it is snowing


----------



## KBrown (Apr 7, 2020)

MaL said:


> Here is how the switch sits for a '66. Sorry, but I don't have '65 examples.
> I hope they are close to the same.
> 
> Good luck.
> ...


It's 2020 now and I need them but they don't appear anymore. 

My 65 came with a bumper with backup light holes but nothing else. Rather than replace the bumper I installed the lights. Now I have wires going into the trunk by the taillights and stop there. I would like to finish wiring it as close to how it should be as possible. The motor/tranny will come out to be rebuilt soon so no rush, but was curious what comes next. Where can I get the harness for backup lights, how does it route in the trunk, where does it pass through the body to the transmission?
The transmission switch and bracket I can figure out easily enough.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The following are the install sheets from a 1965 NOS Back-Up Lamp kit.
These will show in full detail the correct layout for installation.
Cheers.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are the Step by Step instruction sheets;
Cheers.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Just for the hell of it here is the Template for installing/cutting the holes in the bumper and Mud shield specs;


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The last one is showing the somewhat rare '65 BU light bumper plugs.
I have to assume some cars were released with pre-drilled bumpers that didn't have BU lights ordered.
These metal plugs would be installed in these cases;


----------



## KBrown (Apr 7, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The following are the install sheets from a 1965 NOS Back-Up Lamp kit...


This is amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

05GTO said:


> This is a picture of a 64, the switch was the same on both years. Only difference was 65 used extra hardware to retain the rods to the transmission,
> 
> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3736/p1010005fq1.jpg
> 
> EDIT; that's a sh!++y picture, I'll see if I can get a better shot


WTF try to look at this and you have to join?


----------

